# Extending Recording in Progress



## volsfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know how to extend a recording in progress on Tivo Edge? It is easy on Series 3 and Premiere (press record on item in guide and select change recording options and change end 1 hour later to 2 hours later... or something like that). I've done it many times (football games going into OT) with my old Tivos, but could not figure it out on my new Edge. My team lost anyway, so no loss!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just adjust the To Do List. Works for changing programs following football.


----------

